# 09003266900



## Reducal (28 Januar 2010)

Pinganruf von der 09003266900. Dabei hat diese Nummer schon eine Legende hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...dialer-funktioniert-ueber-dsl.html#post101870 und wird anderen Orts auch schon diskutiert: ich werde genervt >.< (durch 09003266900)

Ein Ping war das aber anscheinend nicht! Im selben Moment erhielt ich versehentlich eine SMS aufs Festnetz statt aufs Handy - von meiner Frau! Mir scheint, das ist ein technisches Problem anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Januar 2010)

*Aw: 09003266900*

Neben "Pollerei" (a.a.O.) wirst Du nicht darum herum kommen, mir demnächst zu erklären, was genau eine SMS der Gattin mit einer Materna-Nummer zu tun hat...

Materna GmbH
Information &Communications
Vosskuhle 37        
44141 Dortmund 						

Dann wäre das also ein "maternaler" Anruf ("*von der Mutter *kommend"). Du erwähnst aber eine SMS *von Deiner Frau*. Irgend etwas stimmt da nicht. Hat sie etwa mütterliche Gedanken? Au weia!

_Dieser Beitrag enthält absichtliches Dummstellen seitens des Verfassers_


----------



## wahlhesse (28 Januar 2010)

*Aw: 09003266900*

SMS im Festnetz: Home


----------



## Reducal (29 Januar 2010)

*Aw: 09003266900*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> SMS im Festnetz: Home


Das erklärt einiges, lässt aber viele Fragen offen. Mein Telefonanschluss ist (wie auch der von Aka) bei einem lokalen Provider, der SMS im Festnetz nicht unterstützt. Zur Funktionalität wird jedoch auf andere Schnittstellen zurück gegriffen, hier auf den Netzbetreiber T-Com. Somit ist SMS-Empfang und -Versand möglich.

Dass zusätzlich ein Anruf mit der Kennung der o. g. Nummer einging (es hat nur 3x geläutet) ist nicht nachvollziehbar, zumal mein Provider 0900er Anrufe von Haus aus nicht zu lässt. Die Nummer habe ich soeben von einem anderen Festnetzanschluss aus angerufen und was soll ich sagen? Nix kam da! Somit verdichtet sich die Vermutung, dass der zusätzliche Anruf ein technischer Fehler sein könnte, der mit der zeitgleichen SMS aus dem Mobilfunknetz von Telefonica zusammen hängt.

:gruebel:


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2010)

*Aw: 09003266900*

Das ist nichts technisches, diese Nummerr ruft heute ständig bei uns an und erwartet wohl Rückruf. Zum Glück kann ich das aber einfach in der Fritzbox sperren.


----------



## webwatcher (18 April 2010)

*Aw: 09003266900*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> diese Nummerr ruft heute ständig bei uns an* und erwartet wohl Rückruf.*


Wohl eher nicht. Jemand versucht eine SMS zu senden.  


wahlhesse schrieb:


> SMS im Festnetz: Home





> Endgeräte, die das EMI-UCP Protokoll nutzen sollen, müssen dabei mit der Einwahlnummer
> *09003 266 900*2 konfiguriert sein.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 August 2010)

*Aw: 09003266900*

diese nummer hat mich heute ständig angerufen, es hat aber nicht wirklich lange geklingelt.
Keine chance dran zu gehen. Was ist das?
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
Ich habe den Anruf im Internet zurückverfolgt.
Mit dem Namen der Firma kann ich allerdings nichts anfangen.
Wäre nett wenn jemand hilft.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 August 2010)

*Aw: 09003266900*

*Diensteanbieter:* 
Materna GmbH
Information &Communications
Vosskuhle 37        
44141 Dortmund


Warum sollte von dieser Nummer angerufen werden? Das ist mir (auch nach den obigen Ausführungen) nicht klar.
Materna ist technischer Dienstleister/Partner der Telekom, ich würde da einfach mal fragen und die Anfrage in Kopie auch an die Bundesnetzagentur schicken.

Also an:
support(at)materna.de
rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2010)

*Aw: 09003266900*

Hallo Leute,

ich hatte auch ein Problem mit Anrufen von dieser Nummer.

Ein Telefonat mit der Hotline der Materna GmbH
(0231 5599 111 Rufnummer ist auf der Web Seite hinterlegt)
und alles war geklärt.

Das ist die Absenderrufnummer des Servicecenter und die
Materna GmbH ist für die Auslieferung Festnetz SMS zuständig.

Wie oben geschrieben: Anrufen, Frage stellen und kompetente
Antwort erhalten.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 September 2010)

*Aw: 09003266900*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ein Telefonat mit der Hotline der Materna GmbH
> (0231 5599 111 Rufnummer ist auf der Web Seite hinterlegt)
> und alles war geklärt.



Was genau war denn dann geklärt? Ich finde es unerhört die ganze Zeit Anrufe von dieser 0900-Nummer zu bekommen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es damit die funktion meines Festnetztelefon "Anrufe in Abwesenheit" ad absurdum führt, da nur noch diese nummer aufgelistet ist, stört es mich gewaltig ständig unterbrochen zu werden.

Das grenzt ja schon an stalking! Wenn mich einer nerven will muss er sich also nur noch dieser FestnetzsmsdingsbumsFirma bedienen? Die machen das dann?

Frechheit!


----------



## webwatcher (17 September 2010)

*Aw: 09003266900*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich finde es unerhört die ganze Zeit Anrufe von dieser 0900-Nummer zu bekommen.


Lies das Posting >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...-und-dialer/60864-09003266900.html#post312064


----------

